# Horrible noise and auto-restart.



## DreadAlert (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys. 

I've had my computer almost 2 years now. I've been having a couple of problems with it recently that I just don't understand.

When I press the power button, it starts up, then after a few seconds shuts off automatically, only to restart itself and then STAY on this 2nd time.

Also, the 2nd time when it starts up properly, most of the time there will be a churning sound that sounds like a fan grating or something, it starts with a slow revving, and this really loud whirring sound that won't stop until I press the power off. If I just leave it on with the noise, it works fine though. I have to keep re-doing this until it just eventually doesn't do it. I don't understand. 

Please help me out. I've already bought some compressed air and dusted out the entire computer and all of it's components and fans. 

Thanks in advance.
-DreadAlert


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi DreadAlert and welcome to TSF :wave:

With the PC running and 'churning', lightly rest a fingertip on each fan-hub in turn (case-fans and CPU+GPU fans), don't press hard enough to stop or seriously slow the fan down, just enough to see if the noise changes.

With the PC shutting down at 1st boot, I'm suspecting the CPU cooling fan, but it's always good to test t'other fans too, just in case they've also 'gone dry' (bearings running dry or running loose through wear).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Check all fans as advised by WereBo. Also check for wiring or any other foreign object restricting/touching any fans.


----------



## DreadAlert (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a liquid CPU cooler, so I just got the dust off of all of the components of the cooler that are visible without taking stuff out. 

No I haven't tried turning it on with the case open yet. I'll try and find the source of the noise now.

Custom Built PC.
Mobo: Asus P8P67 PRO
CPU: Core i7 2600k
RAM: 8GB DDR3
GPU: Nvidia GTX 580
PSU: Corsair TX850. 

Okay. The source of the loud noise is definitely the fan mounted on the side panel. Even when I take it off the actual machine so it's open, but the fan is still connected to the mobo via a 3 pin, it seems to start spinning fine, and continue spinning but start making this horrible sound. There is definitely nothing in the way of the blades.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like the bearings in the fan are failing. In most consumer fans, bearings are not replaceable. It's best to replace the fan if you want to continue having a side panel fan.

As a note though, in most cases, side panel fans don't appreciably add to the cooling of a case. They can even potentially be disruptive of the airflow from front to back.


----------



## DreadAlert (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, so the side fan failing isn't too big a deal? And wow I didn't realise how cheap 3-pin fans are. I may just get a 12cm fan to replace the one that's failing and carry on using it without the side-fan connected in the mean time. 

And this still doesn't solve the auto-restart issue.. Any ideas?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

As to the restart problem, it's not something I've ever encountered before. If it were random, that would be one thing, but the fact that it's regular makes it all the more weird.

I would suspect it's either a motherboard issue or a power supply issue, but aside from testing those two via replacement parts I don't have any current insight into the problem.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Before replacing the fan, try checking the temperatures in the BIOS with and without the side-panel fan running - It's possible the PC will run cooler without it but that depends on your specific PC, it might be cooler with the fan remounted t'other way round or without the side-fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Side fans commonly disrupt the desired front to rear airflow so removing it is probably a good thing.


----------



## DreadAlert (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's an image from my bios with temps and fan speeds after disabling the side fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Posting the temps before and after would be more helpful than a pic.
If you disconnected the side fan and the noise is gone. problem solved.
For the restarts, the Mobo or PSU would be good suspects and possibly even the RAM.
Brand/specs of the 8GB and is it 2x4 or 4x2GB?
Try booting with one stick at a time.
Your TX850 is the older SeaSonic made unit so it's top quality.
The Mobo is also good quality so, as noted earlier by Fjandr, substitution is the only reliable test for wither.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If I am understanding your issue correctly, you are encountering system restart issues before POST (before anything shows up on your screen)???

Have you Overclocked your CPU/Memory recently? (selecting Performance in the UEFI is a form of overclocking).

Many times Pre-boot failure comes from the BIOS (UEFI) failing to initialize one or more of the HW components... The PC will then shut down and restart with default settings and allow the system to boot. 

I was having a very similar issue when using buggy RAM in one of my old systems.


----------



## DreadAlert (Mar 20, 2013)

I rarely choose any of the performance options in the BIOS. And yeah, before anything comes up. Fans come on, go off, and back on again; staying on. 

And it's 2x4GB RAM, can't remember the brand.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Does this only occur from a "cold boot" (startup from a power-off state) or from a system reboot as well?


----------



## DreadAlert (Mar 20, 2013)

Simply from a cold boot.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Check your BIOS settings, especially your RAM settings and make sure they match your hardware's specification.


----------

